# Fawn Point Siamese.....and fantastic show news!!!



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is a bit of a belated post as have been pinching myself all week but just to let you all know that my Fawn Point boy Nightqueen Roulette was in his second adult show/s (double show) last weekend and achieved the following...2 x BOB's and all red card day across both shows....and most importantly gained his 2nd and 3rd ICs to make him the tenth Fawn Point qualifier!!!

Fawn Point Siamese are the only colour of Siamese awaiting progression to Championship status and the progression for Fawn Points can now go forwards, am keeping fingers crossed that Roule can be one of the first Fawn Points to compete for a CC!!!! 

I am madly in love with this colour but have only started to work with Cinnamon and Fawn genetics in the last year or so ...the real credit goes to all those who have patiently developed this lovely colour previously, and the other 9 qualifiers. 

Here he is relaxing and enjoying his day!!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

That's fantastic :thumbup1: well done to your and your lovely boy


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

We were there and thought he was gorgeous and what a good day for him  Congratulations on becoming the 10th qualifier, hopefully you'll be there soon


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope I get to see him at a show - he looks lovely in his photo. Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Notnowbernard (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my goodness, well done! That is fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

That is great news! Well done . Fawn points are beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Hope I get to see him at a show - he looks lovely in his photo. Congrats to both of you!


What shows are you planning to be at this year - I have about five shows picked out as possibles before November!....have a Lilac Point baby boy who I am keen to get some opinions on and will be taking him and Roule out together as my cats seem to travel better in pairs!!!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations.

Just a question, if Cinnamon is accepted why is Fawn not? 

Here colours are accepted regardless of any being shown, the standards list all colours allowed.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Great news for everyone working on the fawn series! Well done you! :thumbup:


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Just a question, if Cinnamon is accepted why is Fawn not?
> 
> Here colours are accepted regardless of any being shown, the standards list all colours allowed.


Hi Spotty Cats - As a part of the process, one of the last stages, of recognising new colours the GCCF require a minimum of 10 cats to gain 3 'certificates' these are the IC's (intermediate certificates) to enable an application to progress to CH status to be submitted....only wins as an adult count not kitten results and the Cinnamons got there much, much quicker with their 10!!!...maybe as Fawn a little more tricky to get in a litter/thin on the ground being all recessive?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Seems a rather long process, glad our colours are just written in the standard. Thanks for explaining


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

As far as I know all Ocicat colours were recognised from the off - black, chocolate, cinnamon, blue, lilac, fasn & the silver versions. However there were no cinnamon or fawn Siamese until relatively recently compared to how long seal, chocolate, blue & lilac have existed so it's those two new colours that have been working (separately) up to Championship status. The BSH has gone through the same process with those colours.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> As far as I know all Ocicat colours were recognised from the off - black, chocolate, cinnamon, blue, lilac, fasn & the silver versions. However there were no cinnamon or fawn Siamese until relatively recently compared to how long seal, chocolate, blue & lilac have existed so it's those two new colours that have been working (separately) up to Championship status. The BSH has gone through the same process with those colours.


Still odd to me lol

I think there are 10 colours in our Siamese standard, all CH status automatically, with 68 colours & patterns listed having point, tabby, tortie, silver for each colour.


----------

